# Full operas on youtube - Orange Festival



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Some shameless self-promotion first. I don't really do opera any more except for the occasional gala and this festival each Summer (Chorégies d'Orange) that we get assigned to. I was in the pit for last year's Carmen which has Kaufmann and Aldrich. I'm pretty sure that the bassoon was holding the whole production together :lol:

People here may not know that all the productions get uploaded in full on youtube. If you're starved for something new and like free stuff, just search the channel or just type "Chorégies d'Orange" in youtube. Just be aware that the festival operas are usually the warhorses so you won't get any cool obscure ones.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A gift. Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I just watched that last week! I enjoyed it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Thank you! :kiss:



Couac Addict said:


> I'm pretty sure that the bassoon was holding the whole production together :lol:


Doesn't it always!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

No problem. Everyone probably worked it out but I should have mentioned that there are all sorts of operas in full (just click on the Culturebox link https://www.youtube.com/user/CultureboxFTV/videos ) from various locations. You just have to scroll through them.

Culturebox is just an internet site that shows stuff that was on tv in France. However, the youtube channel is probably easier to navigate for non-French speakers.


----------

